# My *soon to be* Dragon Taxidermy



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

So, back when I was a kid, I always wanted that 'old library' in my house. You know, the standing suits of metal armour, wing back chairs and the heads and bodies of various mythological creatures adorning every shelf and spot available, each one with a story.
After seeing this post , I got the inspiration to set to work on this.
It was my first time using chicken wire for the framework/skeleton of the structure, and a few cuts and scrapes later I got a start on it.

Here's a pic of it now








And here's a pic of the proposed









The rest is on my blog .

Let me know what you guys think and any tips I could use for this one! Thanks!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is going to look swell. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like you have a good start going. I checked your blog and you have some nice design models to work from. One of the nice things about dragons is that there is no right or wrong style to them. It depends on what you want it to look like. 
Not sure what type of paper clay you are using but I got a bag of blown cellous insulation and mixed it with a solution of white glue (elmers) and water. Its cheap and makes a good filler. Looking forward to seeing your progress on this.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Rahnefan: Will do, this weekend is totally devoted to work on this piece.

Bone Dancer: I've always used the boiled paper products chucked in a blender with white glue, flour and drywall compound. I really like the process, though I'd like to try the cellulose stuff sometime. I know it would save me time and money (from all the boiling and blending)


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Great job bentneedle! 
We are doing a library trophy room this year, never thought of a dragon but hmmmmmm...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A library trophy room, great idea!!! Great start on the dragon head, and look forward to seeing updates on this project!


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

And a quick update! Added new eyes, the others were off center and totally skewed, so I cut an Easter egg in half (after gluing it together around the middle) and hot glued those puppies on nice and centered.








Also added the teeth on the bottom row. Made from salt dough formed around picnic toothpicks.








I have the tongue formed from aluminum foil and masking tape, just waiting paper mache, and the top row of teeth are in the oven as I write.
Slowly coming together, 60+hour weeks are interfering with my construction.....stupid work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice dragon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the eye shape you went with, bent.

Salt clay tends to crack as it dries. Have you seen any problems along that line?


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, after replacing the eyes I'm a lot happier with the look. Debating eye colour now, though tending towards yellow.
Actually a few problems as far as cracking goes....I plan to fill them once they're all installed. Though they do have a wonderful organic and natural quality to them that I like..the kind of imperfection that makes it work. I intend to dark wash the teeth to highlight the imperfections and finish off with some fun highlighting. That's the best part of 'design-on-the-go'.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

So far so good! I want to see more!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is going to look great. Work less and keep us updated!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see more. I've wanted to make something similar myself. Mainly for my son who plays WOW


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool dragon! Fun design, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I watered some black paint and used a sharp pencil to dab the paint and just let it drip into the the nooks and crannies for a fun effect. There is a pic of my skull head guy in my photos. I did a bunch, maybe a few less would be more 'highlightish'


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What program did you use to sketch over the initial picture??

This looks great! Don't forget you will need a board to mount it on.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, got a few more progress pics to post, just letting it dry today and tomorrow.
debbie5: I just used Adobe Photoshop Elements 6(?), it came with my Wacom Tablet and does what I need it to without having to open up the full Photoshop. Great for quick layered sketches and the like.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, got 2 shots of him I can post from my Blackberry.
Evil looking eyes and slightly smoothed out horns:








Inside the _MAW _of the beast:








the throat needs a bit of smoothing out when I get home, but I really love the small damage on the teeth.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

and yet another quick update...been so busy with work and the family, haven't had the time, but got a lot of progress the last 2 days.
I added fins, top row of teeth and a new paper mache clay texture that looks kinda "pebble-y".
























I ran out of material, so it's gonna wait till payday to finish the skin, then it's just a paint job and FINALLY finished....ugh.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

oh yeah, a bit more info here on the blog 
Can't wait to finish him, though I had a name for him before, I'm finding myself at a loss this time. Also debating on his final colour, though i want to steer away from black....any suggestions?


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Yellow with a couple green washes and some oak stain just an idea I used that combo and it reminded me of a dragon look


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would paint it all black, then dry brush various shades of green over it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

bentneedle said:


> Can't wait to finish him, though I had a name for him before, I'm finding myself at a loss this time. Also debating on his final colour, though i want to steer away from black....any suggestions?


When I need inspiration for a paint scheme, I look at real life examples. Do a Google image search on lizards or other reptiles and see if anything catches your eye.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

This is turning out great! Just changing the eye shape alone made a huge difference, great idea using the easter egg. Will you paint over it or back light it to make them glow?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

These type of projects are time consuming but well worth it. I'm working on mache as well.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Doctor Morbius beat me to it. I'd paint it black and dry brush. You can keep adding layers until there is only a small amount of black in the darkest recesses.

You've done a really nice job on this and the Easter egg is MUCH better!


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally got the rest of the skin on him, but due to the dampness that is Nova Scotia, I'm about half a day behind for the drying time.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

FINALLY PAINTED!!!
















I think this is a piece where it's time to call this puppy done, walk away, take what I've learned from it and apply it all to the next piece...which I've already got planned (but that damn *$20 challenge* is gonna have to take priority!). He just needs his eyes finished off and a tweak of the airbrush for some shading and that's it. The dampness here in Nova Scotia is hindering my drying time, bt I really wanted to show him off.
I want to say thanks to everyone for their ideas and support for this piece. Really appreciated the feedback and the ideas you threw out to me.
Oh yeah, he got his name. It's VIRIDIS (Latin for "green") or Virdy to his friends.


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

*teeth options*

one of the things i've had excellent luck with for large teeth was foil, latex, plastic bag, and deer antlers. cover antlers with plastic bag (for reusable forms) shape foil around them then coat with latex and cheese cloth, if you want smooth you will have to coat with 3-4 layers of latex on top of original. and if you want to speed up the drying process use a hair dryer, on low setting it keeps the latex coats from dripping and hardens as is


----------



## redman1954 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice it looks like it will turn out great. can someone help me by telling me how to make a post


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wowza! this is really awesome!


----------

